# Chickens keep scatching out all the hay!



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

They scratch all the hay out of the nest and then still lay an egg. I bought a bunch if chickens (15) from a guy and he said they were laying. But only three have laid so far. Will young chickens do this to a nest


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Are all your chickens young? Or do they differ in age?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics of the nest boxes please.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Some just don't like hay for their nest boxes. Mine didn't either. Bought once and never again. Now I just put wood chips same as on the floor. No problems since.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hay is prone to insects and bugs, mine dont like hay at all


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had hens do this. I would fluff up the boxes and they would pull almost everything back out again. I then tried the pine shavings and that would work, but every now and then a hen would get in there and scratch and most would get knocked out.

I did have success with dried grass clippings. I raked the grass into a pile and sun dried it, then lined the boxes. They ended up eating it over time, but they don't knock it out.

Hens know what they want, I wish they would listen to me, I know better.......right?


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

Pine shavings like for hamsters? Like the stuff that comes in a small bale like package?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Or put a lip on the nest box so that the nesting material, or later, the eggs, can't be scratched out. It will take a few weeks for them to start back laying, they have to get used to the new home, and a new routine. Don't be disappointed if it is Spring before they start back!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Shanebaby said:


> Pine shavings like for hamsters? Like the stuff that comes in a small bale like package?


I buy my pine shavings baled from a farm store, it's about the size of a bale of hay and is usually used for horses or larger livestock.

I think the hamster ones are cedar and somewhere in the back of my head I read somewhere that you shouldn't use cedar for chicken bedding. I can't remember why though.......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The cedar oil can be toxic.


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I will post a pic of the boxes tomorrow. They do have a lip on them. My chickens are all different ages. Yes I read not to use cedar.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

There can be many different reasons why your chickens won't all lay!
1.during the winter if you don't have a heat lamp or some sort of light some can be unwilling to lay..
2.not being properly feed can cause issues (if you mix broken down oyster shells with the food it will help make your egg shell stronger)
3. And of course age to young or to old!!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried Spanish Moss,thought it would be nice and soft. The chickens didn't like it. But,they seem perfectly happy with just plain old pine needles.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I use pine shavings from the feed store too. They are clean and work nicely.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

1948daydreamer said:


> I tried Spanish Moss,thought it would be nice and soft. The chickens didn't like it. But,they seem perfectly happy with just plain old pine needles.


 Spanish moss is full of chiggers. I use either hay, or pine shavings. Sometimes both.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My layers do the same thing with straw. They are searching for the wheat. I use pine chips in the nests and they leave it in there. I still use straw for the floor of the coops and they keep it all turned over nicely.


----------

